# Welcome: A Gathering Place for Expats



## Serendipity2

Just wanted to offer a suggestion that I think would be beneficial to some/most expats. Simply, have a cafe where expats could meet during the day over a cup of coffee or tea and share experiences, information and just get together. 

I would think that many would probably enjoy having a place to meet if even a few met. Some might join the group every so ofter, others would probably like the camaraderie of a place to go, have a yarn and kick back. Most expats face the same trials and tribulations and having others' ideas could help. It need not be a "meeting" with rules, officers or a set protocol - just a bunch of expats - guys and gals to meet, enjoy one another's company and share ideas. Good idea? Not such a good ideda? Any and all thoughts on this are appreciated. I'm sure it wouldn't be for everyone but I think, at least on an infrequent basis, it could have merit. But it needs to be a venue that is located reasonably convenient to most = say the Ta Phae Gate area or Night Bazaar area and it should be during the morning where some could have breakfast and others a coffee, tea or nothing. Suggestions? 

Serendipity2


----------



## 4thRight

*Roi Et*

It has been a long while since being here.

I like the idea of hanging out with expats :clap2: from time to time, maybe often if English speaking (inclusive of Canadians and Brits). I'm guessing that those of us living in a particular place for some particular reason tend to seek out other escapees for all sorts of reasons. I may end up in Roi Et so am now looking for threads that talk about Twanchburi district and Roi Et Province. I can't even get a :ranger: google map of the place with good street level detail. I'll keep trying.

The original post talks of Trials and tribulations ... like what :confused2: I wonder. Language, negotiating price, getting around, I hesitate to suggest driving, bicycle or even scooter. However, I did some Googling to try and find out about the cost of either long term leasing or buying of a new :car: scooter or motor bike like a Honda 90. What I have found is 5000THB lease and 50,000THB to buy new. That sounds pretty pricy for what a little 90cc bike. It can't be right. What I read about used bikes is that ridiculous money is asked. I have to wonder about getting around on a "bike" in the mud. No, not going for an ATV.

I might like to move to a town with a VFW :tea:. That's something I was talking with expats about months ago but now have lost all the contact threads. Jeez I want to get life to a simpler manageable state for my degraded brain .

I'd sure welcome any comments that help me get back onto track here and maybe even address some of the above concerns.


----------



## stednick

*Thai VFW posts*



4thRight said:


> It has been a long while since being here.
> 
> I like the idea of hanging out with expats :clap2: from time to time, maybe often if English speaking (inclusive of Canadians and Brits). I'm guessing that those of us living in a particular place for some particular reason tend to seek out other escapees for all sorts of reasons. I may end up in Roi Et so am now looking for threads that talk about Twanchburi district and Roi Et Province. I can't even get a :ranger: google map of the place with good street level detail. I'll keep trying.
> 
> The original post talks of Trials and tribulations ... like what :confused2: I wonder. Language, negotiating price, getting around, I hesitate to suggest driving, bicycle or even scooter. However, I did some Googling to try and find out about the cost of either long term leasing or buying of a new :car: scooter or motor bike like a Honda 90. What I have found is 5000THB lease and 50,000THB to buy new. That sounds pretty pricy for what a little 90cc bike. It can't be right. What I read about used bikes is that ridiculous money is asked. I have to wonder about getting around on a "bike" in the mud. No, not going for an ATV.
> 
> I might like to move to a town with a VFW :tea:. That's something I was talking with expats about months ago but now have lost all the contact threads. Jeez I want to get life to a simpler manageable state for my degraded brain .
> 
> I'd sure welcome any comments that help me get back onto track here and maybe even address some of the above concerns.



Pacific Areas VFW Post Websites

Thai VFW Posts

VFW Post 9876 - Pattaya City, Thailand lists six posts

http://www.vfw-chiangmai.com/

Good Luck.


----------



## JustChris

4thRight said:


> It has been a long while since being here.
> 
> I like the idea of hanging out with expats :clap2: from time to time, maybe often if English speaking (inclusive of Canadians and Brits). I'm guessing that those of us living in a particular place for some particular reason tend to seek out other escapees for all sorts of reasons. I may end up in Roi Et so am now looking for threads that talk about Twanchburi district and Roi Et Province. I can't even get a :ranger: google map of the place with good street level detail. I'll keep trying.
> 
> The original post talks of Trials and tribulations ... like what :confused2: I wonder. Language, negotiating price, getting around, I hesitate to suggest driving, bicycle or even scooter. However, I did some Googling to try and find out about the cost of either long term leasing or buying of a new :car: scooter or motor bike like a Honda 90. What I have found is 5000THB lease and 50,000THB to buy new. That sounds pretty pricy for what a little 90cc bike. It can't be right. What I read about used bikes is that ridiculous money is asked. I have to wonder about getting around on a "bike" in the mud. No, not going for an ATV.
> 
> I might like to move to a town with a VFW :tea:. That's something I was talking with expats about months ago but now have lost all the contact threads. Jeez I want to get life to a simpler manageable state for my degraded brain .
> 
> I'd sure welcome any comments that help me get back onto track here and maybe even address some of the above concerns.



I see it's been a month since you posted this but... you can get a motorcycle second hand from 8,000 to 30,000 (and up) depending on what you want. I paid 50,000B for mine 8 years ago (Yamaha) but it's like new because I had it from new, my wife just bought a new Honda for 45,000B which holds it's value much better, in fact I just saw one for sale with 27,000 Km on it and they are asking 42,000 and I suspect they will get it. My bike is 125 cc and my wife's is 110 mine does about 120 Kph and hers does about the same. 

In regard to the other subject of meeting with expats, that's something I have personally never done other than at work. I think my impression was formed by another expat forum (defiantly not this one, this one is nice, very nice indeed) about expats in Chiang Mai. I do not smoke or drink (other than the occasional glass of wine or a really good beer or a fine $20.00 cigar) which makes me the odd man out and people notice. I also do not say nasty things about Thailand, Thai culture or Thai people nor do I think I could run the country any better thus again I do not fit in. If you could think of a nice venue to meet up in say like a coffee shop where everyone is sober and in control of themselves I think that may be nice.


----------



## Livingdream

I've been looking for just such a group but i'm living on Koh Samui. f anyone knows of a group meeting place or event where farangs meet up regularly please let me know!


----------



## Expat-101

Has any one heard of HASH HOUSE HARRIERS (HHH) ? It is a social as well as a running club mostly for expats. HHH usually has regional clubs. Find out if there is any HHH in your town.


----------



## Expat-101

If your are looking to network there are plenty of clubs around.

If you live in Bangkok there are many active networking clubs. As a Bangkok resident I frequently attend Bangkok Entrepreneur networking event. These networking clubs are not always professional gathering. It is a great place to have fun and meet interesting people. Message me if you would like to know more on Expat networking in Thailand

Cheers


----------



## relax1

Yes, interested in expat networking in bangkok.


----------



## Lilly Indigo

*should I bring my dog????*

Help! I am relocating to Thailand in 2 months and am struggling with wether or not to bring my dog........anyone out there that can give me some straight forward and honest info??? will I pay 3 times the rent or more with Fido in attendance? If not, how easy is it to travel around with him?? I have lived abroad before and taken my pets, but not in Asia. Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## visual effects editor

All I can say is Thailand is really HOT and humid. So if your doggie is like a husky or some other long hair and very furry breed, I would give that some thought. If it is small and you can pick it up, you may have a better chance with managing your travels and living in say a condo. Thais love their pets but there is not the same consideration given to animals here. (to say the least). Sorry I can't give specifics on travel only to say it is a long haul from the U.S. If it is small enough doggie maybe able to travel with you on the plane. I would make this my priority for which airline to fly. Other wise you should arrive at night at the first place you change planes so it will be slightly cooler in the cargo hull on the ground. I think there maybe some sort of quarantine bringing Fido into the country. (not sure). One more thing, I was driving around up north and I saw a truck PACKED full of dogs and cats, sort of like pigs being taken to the market.


----------



## TomTao

visual effects editor said:


> All I can say is Thailand is really HOT and humid. So if your doggie is like a husky or some other long hair and very furry breed, I would give that some thought. If it is small and you can pick it up, you may have a better chance with managing your travels and living in say a condo. Thais love their pets but there is not the same consideration given to animals here. (to say the least). Sorry I can't give specifics on travel only to say it is a long haul from the U.S. If it is small enough doggie maybe able to travel with you on the plane. I would make this my priority for which airline to fly. Other wise you should arrive at night at the first place you change planes so it will be slightly cooler in the cargo hull on the ground. I think there maybe some sort of quarantine bringing Fido into the country. (not sure). One more thing, I was driving around up north and I saw a truck PACKED full of dogs and cats, sort of like pigs being taken to the market.


The dogs you saw packed on the truck were probably bound for Vietnam via Laos or Cambodia where they will be served up as a delicacy.


----------



## asiandatezone

I'm planning to move to Thailand in the next few months.I want to live in a cheap hotel room where other expats might be around.Where can I find a good hotel that meets my needs? Im looking to spend around 450 baht /night.


----------



## Maynard100

Hi

Do you know of any expat groups in Pattaya? I have moved here recently and looking to meet new people?

May


----------



## stednick

Maynard100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know of any expat groups in Pattaya? I have moved here recently and looking to meet new people?
> 
> May


PATTAYA BIZ CLUB 
The Pattaya Biz Club and support group will hold it's Monthly meetings every 2nd Thursday at THE STUDIO CAFE Jomtien Complex Thrappaya Road Jomtien. Network meetings start at 7.30pm, both members and guests are welcome and there is a sumptuous buffet at BAHT 125 each. Website: http://www.pattayabizclub.com More info : Dave [email protected]

PATTAYA CITY EXPATS CLUB 
THE Pattaya City Expats Club meets Every Sunday at 'Henry J. BEANS' Bar & Grill, at the Amari Orchid Resort, at the north end of Beach Road. A Buffet is available from 9:30 AM. The Meeting starts at 10:30 AM, and we try to finish by 12:00 noon. There is ample parking – the entrance to the parking area and to Henry J. Beans is on the left side just after the turn on Beach Rd., across from the beach. Website: PattayaExpats.com: The Leading Pattaya Expats Site on the Net Contact: Richard [email protected] Contact: Drew [email protected]

PATTAYA EXPATS CLUB & "Friends of Pattaya" 
Seven expat friends have linked to give Pattaya expat community something new in our Fun City; the chance for expats to socialise together in large numbers each week for some Saturday lunchtime entertainment. Brunch service from 11.30am with some light live music and the show starts at 12 noon. Venue: The GREEN TREE RESTAURANT, on the corner of Pattaya Soi 1 and Beach Rd Website: pattayaexpatsclub.com Contact: Pete [email protected]
Contact: Niels: [email protected]


----------



## Hans Mann

Hi everyone, I am glad to find this expat forum. Very nice and informative.


----------



## Americangoodiie

Hello Everyone, 

My husband and I spent two weeks in Thailand and have decided that is where we want to spend more time and move our family of four to. So with in the next 22 months we are making our big move. We have several things to tie up here in the states before we get to simplify our lives and head to the Land of Smiles. (much anticipated.) We have two boys ages (now 9 and 13) will be 11 and near 15 once we actually move there. My husband is taking a trip over in November (already booked) and will research some areas close to Pattaya that we are interested in. We are traveling together in April 2014 so that I can have a look around to the different neighborhoods and again in the fall with the boys to see how they adjust to the flight and life. My question is: "what do you recommend for living? Expat neighborhoods, apartment life, condos or any other suggestions." We have heard many different things from several people but would like to hear from people that are living in these areas. Any tips and suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## stednick

Americangoodiie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I spent two weeks in Thailand and have decided that is where we want to spend more time and move our family of four to. So with in the next 22 months we are making our big move. We have several things to tie up here in the states before we get to simplify our lives and head to the Land of Smiles. (much anticipated.) We have two boys ages (now 9 and 13) will be 11 and near 15 once we actually move there. My husband is taking a trip over in November (already booked) and will research some areas close to Pattaya that we are interested in. We are traveling together in April 2014 so that I can have a look around to the different neighborhoods and again in the fall with the boys to see how they adjust to the flight and life. My question is: "what do you recommend for living? Expat neighborhoods, apartment life, condos or any other suggestions." We have heard many different things from several people but would like to hear from people that are living in these areas. Any tips and suggestions are much appreciated.


Try contacting these expat groups for information. Your husband should attend their meetings while he's there for up-to-date data.

PATTAYA BIZ CLUB 
The Pattaya Biz Club and support group will hold it's Monthly meetings every 2nd Thursday at THE STUDIO CAFE Jomtien Complex Thrappaya Road Jomtien. Network meetings start at 7.30pm, both members and guests are welcome and there is a sumptuous buffet at BAHT 125 each. Website: http://www.pattayabizclub.com More info : Dave [email protected]

PATTAYA CITY EXPATS CLUB 
THE Pattaya City Expats Club meets Every Sunday at 'Henry J. BEANS' Bar & Grill, at the Amari Orchid Resort, at the north end of Beach Road. A Buffet is available from 9:30 AM. The Meeting starts at 10:30 AM, and we try to finish by 12:00 noon. There is ample parking – the entrance to the parking area and to Henry J. Beans is on the left side just after the turn on Beach Rd., across from the beach. Website: PattayaExpats.com: The Leading Pattaya Expats Site on the Net Contact: Richard [email protected] Contact: Drew [email protected]

PATTAYA EXPATS CLUB & "Friends of Pattaya" 
Seven expat friends have linked to give Pattaya expat community something new in our Fun City; the chance for expats to socialise together in large numbers each week for some Saturday lunchtime entertainment. Brunch service from 11.30am with some light live music and the show starts at 12 noon. Venue: The GREEN TREE RESTAURANT, on the corner of Pattaya Soi 1 and Beach Rd Website: pattayaexpatsclub.com Contact: Pete [email protected]
Contact: Niels: [email protected] 
d at providing support, information, and social opportunities for people living/based in Bangkok, and is being modeled after the excellent Pattaya Expats' Club to a considerable degree.
Meetings: Sundays (through August) 11:30 A.M.-2:00 P.M. Tuesdays (through August) 5:00 P.M.-8:00 P.M. Venue: The OFFICE BAR & GRILL 10/15 Sukhumvit Soi 33, Bangkok 10110
Email: Bob or Kurt [email protected]

Good Luck.


----------



## Sugar & Spice

*Bikes and VFW*

Hello,

I have just joined this group, please be patient if I haven't gotten the flavor of this forum just yet. 
I have seen new scooters (don't remember the size) for 30,000 to 35,000 baht at the Big C in the Bang Na area.
What is a VFW?



4thRight said:


> It has been a long while since being here.
> 
> I like the idea of hanging out with expats :clap2: from time to time, maybe often if English speaking (inclusive of Canadians and Brits). I'm guessing that those of us living in a particular place for some particular reason tend to seek out other escapees for all sorts of reasons. I may end up in Roi Et so am now looking for threads that talk about Twanchburi district and Roi Et Province. I can't even get a :ranger: google map of the place with good street level detail. I'll keep trying.
> 
> The original post talks of Trials and tribulations ... like what :confused2: I wonder. Language, negotiating price, getting around, I hesitate to suggest driving, bicycle or even scooter. However, I did some Googling to try and find out about the cost of either long term leasing or buying of a new :car: scooter or motor bike like a Honda 90. What I have found is 5000THB lease and 50,000THB to buy new. That sounds pretty pricy for what a little 90cc bike. It can't be right. What I read about used bikes is that ridiculous money is asked. I have to wonder about getting around on a "bike" in the mud. No, not going for an ATV.
> 
> I might like to move to a town with a VFW :tea:. That's something I was talking with expats about months ago but now have lost all the contact threads. Jeez I want to get life to a simpler manageable state for my degraded brain .
> 
> I'd sure welcome any comments that help me get back onto track here and maybe even address some of the above concerns.


----------



## Sugar & Spice

A home coffee shop sounds like a great idea. From the number of views to your post, it looks like two or three or four designated java jump spots would be good. I like an occasional drink, but casual sober conversations are really nice, too.


----------



## stednick

*VFW Posts*

*Thailand VFW Posts:*


Bangkok VFW Post 9951, meetings on the 2nd Saturday of every month at JUSMAGTHAI, 7 Sathorn Tai Road, Bangkok 10120 (near Lumpini MRT Station)


Chiang Mai VFW Post 12074	Chiang Mai Veterans of Foreign Wars Post 12074
meetings on First Saturday of the month at 1030 AM. River Market Restaurant on Charoen Prathet Road - next to the iron bridge.


Korat VFW Post 10217	Karl W. Richter Memorial Post 10217 VFW - Home
Regular meetings at 1030 AM on the 2nd Wednesday of each month at the Rachaphruk Hotel, located at 311 Mitraphap Road in Korat, Thailand


Pattaya VFW Post 9876	VFW post9876 Pattaya Chon Buri Thailand E-mail	[email protected]
Post meetings on the 2nd Tuesday of each month. 148/78-79 Sukhumvit Road (Soi Batman), Pattaya 
Thailand Telephone (Thai) 038423462 Telephone (Intl) +6638423462 +66-38-423-462


Udorn Thani VFW Post 10249	vfw10249.org Post Meetings 2nd Wednesday of Each Month at 1030 hours 
Phiboon's Thai Restaurant, 204/1 Nongsamroang Rd phone 042126517 Across from TJ's Steak House


----------



## stednick

Now "What is a VFW Post?"

A VFW Post, or, a Veterans of the Foreign Wars of the United States is an exclusive collection of United States Military Combat Veterans. The exclusivity is in the fact that you cannot buy your way in ... you must earn your membership. 

VFW Post members take care of each other. We have each others backs.


*For those who fought for it, freedom has a flavor the protected will never know.*


----------



## TomTao

stednick said:


> Now "What is a VFW Post?"
> 
> A VFW Post, or, a Veterans of the Foreign Wars of the United States is an exclusive collection of United States Military Combat Veterans. The exclusivity is in the fact that you cannot buy your way in ... you must earn your membership.
> 
> VFW Post members take care of each other. We have each others backs.
> 
> For those who fought for it, freedom has a flavor the protected will never know.


Can veterans from nations allied with America who fought in recent war(s), or descendants of foreign service personnel who served in the American military during WW2 join?


----------



## stednick

TomTao said:


> Can veterans from nations allied with America who fought in recent war(s), or descendants of foreign service personnel who served in the American military during WW2 join?


TomTao:

The short answer is *no. However ...*

From the VFW National Website VFW - Veterans of Foreign Wars

ELIGIBILITY	You're eligible if you...
·	Are a U.S. citizen who has served honorably in an overseas conflict 
·	Received a campaign medal for overseas service 
·	Served 30 consecutive or 60 non-consecutive days in Korea 
·	Received hostile fire or imminent danger pay

"If you have received a campaign medal for overseas service; have served 30 consecutive or 60 non-consecutive days in Korea; or have ever received hostile fire or imminent danger pay, then you're eligible to join our ranks."


*The longer answer is yes,* in that you can join a VFW Auxiliary Affiliate.

Now, as eligibility is restrictive, and many, many persons desire to help our Veterans, the VFW has several Auxiliary Organizations that are affiliated with, and, work directly with the VFW.

i.e. The Men's Auxiliary, The Women's Auxiliary, The Sons and Daughters of the VFW, etc.

These Auxiliaries are a most valued and trusted component of the VFW. Auxiliaries, in concert with the host VFW Post take care of our local Veterans. The Auxiliaries operate hand-in-hand with the VFW although they have their own administration and officers. 

Also, realize that our Community Service and contributions also benefit our youth through our youth activities, Patriot's Pen, Voice of Democracy, Teacher of the Year, Scout of the Year, etc. programs.


Check with the individual local Post for the Auxiliary Organizations. We appreciate any and all help we receive in taking care of our many needy and disabled Veterans.


----------



## TomTao

stednick said:


> TomTao:
> 
> The short answer is no. However ...
> 
> From the VFW National Website VFW - Veterans of Foreign Wars
> 
> ELIGIBILITY	You're eligible if you...
> ·	Are a U.S. citizen who has served honorably in an overseas conflict
> ·	Received a campaign medal for overseas service
> ·	Served 30 consecutive or 60 non-consecutive days in Korea
> ·	Received hostile fire or imminent danger pay
> 
> "If you have received a campaign medal for overseas service; have served 30 consecutive or 60 non-consecutive days in Korea; or have ever received hostile fire or imminent danger pay, then you're eligible to join our ranks."
> 
> The longer answer is yes, in that you can join a VFW Auxiliary Affiliate.
> 
> Now, as eligibility is restrictive, and many, many persons desire to help our Veterans, the VFW has several Auxiliary Organizations that are affiliated with, and, work directly with the VFW.
> 
> i.e. The Men's Auxiliary, The Women's Auxiliary, The Sons and Daughters of the VFW, etc.
> 
> These Auxiliaries are a most valued and trusted component of the VFW. Auxiliaries, in concert with the host VFW Post take care of our local Veterans. The Auxiliaries operate hand-in-hand with the VFW although they have their own administration and officers.
> 
> Also, realize that our Community Service and contributions also benefit our youth through our youth activities, Patriot's Pen, Voice of Democracy, Teacher of the Year, Scout of the Year, etc. programs.
> 
> Check with the individual local Post for the Auxiliary Organizations. We appreciate any and all help we receive in taking care of our many needy and disabled Veterans.


Thank you for your detailed reply, the reason I asked is because my grandfather was a self taught diesel mechanic who was refused entry into the Australian Navy during WW2 due to being colour blind, so he joined the U S Navy where he was given a commission, he was Chief Engineering Officer on a ship that was torpedoed by a Japanese sub, as the ship was sinking he went back into the engine room and pull his injured deputy engineer out, for his action he was awarded the Pacific Star. I understand the teason for only allowing Americans to participate, I just wanted to explain my enquery.


----------



## ithailian

Hi Lilly, I guess you managed to get your answers and you already moved to Phuket.
How expats meet up in Thailand is always an issue, it depends on what kind of people you feel closer to you. I live in Phuket and I found it a bit difficult at the beginning. I'm not into girly bars, parlours massage or other similar stuffs, as I moved here with my girlfriend (now ex-gf). A big hit to the our social life was the creation of a women-only socila network, the chicky-net. My gf joined it and we start to meet other regular expats, not freaky one. Well, we there are many 'special' persons on the island, but that's another topic.
We broke up a few months ago, and I started to join Salsa Lessons at the Green Man Pub in Chalong every Tuesday. It's a nice meeting point, age of expats 25-50, mostly people working here, people looking for stable friendships. Nationalities are quite mixed: Italian, French, Thai, Russian, English, Aussie, Israel, Filipino, there is a bit of everything. You don't need to be able to dance to join the people, just smile and start talking with someone without being shy, everybody is more or less friendly. I'm really happy that I joined this spot, after 3-4 times you are going you will feel at home.


----------



## ithailian

About the dog, I have many friends with dogs, you just need to find a house with a garden and a gate. some areas of Phuket are more Muslim and they don't like dogs, they might even kill him, so you have to pay attention. 
Moving around with a dog is not easy everywhere. I think the best way is to rent/buy a pick up truck, but it depends on the size of the dog. Many people train the dog to sit on the motorbike. In Thailand you can even rent or make to order a motorbike with a sidecar. 
There are many animal hospitals in Phuket, so do nt worry if anything bad might happen. 
You can take dogs to the beach in Thailand, no problem. remember that there are also many stray dogs around, if your dog is not a friendly one, keep in close to you.


----------



## pipjon

Keen to join anyone in phuket


----------



## stargeezer

Roi Et
Are you still living there, How big is the place? Is there a few expats up there as well.
I know an expat Brit who has just moved to Roi Et from elsewhere in Thailand. I mostly stay in Bangkok for now when I come to Thailand or try to stay with a buddy at Hua Hin, I still have fond memories of Phuket and Kata Beach. I try to get there for a few days and relax in the ocean and have a few brews next to the Kata resort, whenever I can.


----------



## Sebw

It is possible. I moved from the us to China to Thailand. U need to get the dog or dogs (I have 2) fitted with micro chips & up to date vaccinations. At the airport I was greeted by a surly official who demanded papers & paid 200 baht. Then thru the customs/immigration I paid 2000 baht. Why? I have no idea but needed to get my dogs out of the crates. 

Hope this helps. 
Sebw


----------

